# Definitely Reading More



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My K2 arrived on Feb 26th, it's been two weeks exactly and I've finished 7 books and I'm halfway through my 8th.  I'm definitely reading more.  It's just too easy, it slips into my purse and goes everywhere with me.  I've read while at the spa, the gym, at work, at home, while walking down the sidewalk, in coffee shops & restaurants, while stuck in traffic (promise car wasn't moving, I swear).  

Read so far:

UR
Assassin's Apprentice
Royal Assassin
Assassin's Quest
Hot Flat and Crowded
The Suicide Collectors
World War Z

Currently reading: His Majesty's Dragon

Lara Amber


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree. Actually, I am not sure I am reading more, but I am reading books again. I realized that I had gotten into the habit of only reading a book while on a trip. What was I reading otherwise? Stories and stuff online, including way too much fanfic. LOL. It's good to be back to books!

L


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> My K2 arrived on Feb 26th, it's been two weeks exactly and I've finished 7 books and I'm halfway through my 8th. I'm definitely reading more. It's just too easy, it slips into my purse and goes everywhere with me. I've read while at the spa, the gym, at work, at home, while walking down the sidewalk, in coffee shops & restaurants, while stuck in traffic (promise car wasn't moving, I swear).
> 
> Read so far:
> 
> ...


My roommate told me to check out World War Z....is it any good? The whole concept kind of put me off, but I might be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## jessep28 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's nice having everything there right in front of you. Makes the reading experience more efficient.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

World War Z is definitely good.  It's told as a series of interviews, so you never get too heavily invested in any particular character, which is good, since the experiences these people go through are pretty horrific.  It definitely feels like the non-fiction books written the same way for the holocaust or WWII.  

If you're a crier (like me) you might get choked up at a few points, but I didn't actually cry. 

Lara Amber


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

LaraAmber - just be careful reading while walking down the street   please


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I got my Kindle in October and I, also, am reading more. Reading again is the better way of putting it. I had been a court reporter, and after sitting for hours proofreading transcripts, the last thing I wanted to do for pleasure was reading. I would fritter my time watching TV, knitting & playing on the computer. It's so nice to be back in the habit of reading for pleasure. Just Wednesday I went to the library and took out King's It. It's not available on Kindle and I don't want to be hassling with where do I put another book I purchased after I've read it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been reading a lot since I retired, jokingly said my new job was reading books, however, with the K1 I read even more and enjoy it more.  Since I came to KB - thank you Leslie   - I have found new genres, low cost books, free books and am reading even more, if possible!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I am also reading more... between classes, during commercial breaks while watching TV, waiting for water to boil... and there have been times where I didn't have my Kindle that I wish I could be reading when I wouldn't have thought about it before, like waiting in line at the grocery store.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

I've always been an avid reader, but my new K2 has picked up my pace, too. In fact, I think the only drawback to the Kindle is the fact that it lets me read even faster. This can be a problem when I run out of reading material on a regular basis.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Britt said:


> I am also reading more... between classes, during commercial breaks while watching TV, waiting for water to boil... and there have been times where I didn't have my Kindle that I wish I could be reading when I wouldn't have thought about it before, like waiting in line at the grocery store.


Me too! And I thought that I read a lot before....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KMA said:


> I've always been an avid reader, but my new K2 has picked up my pace, too. In fact, I think the only drawback to the Kindle is the fact that it lets me read even faster. This can be a problem when I run out of reading material on a regular basis.


If you hang around here, you'll have samples, suggestions, and books galore to keep you reading. This place is great for keeping your Kindle full of stuff "to be read."

I said welcome on another thread but I'll say it here too -- welcome! Glad to have you on board!

L


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Kinducation in action!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That is a crazy amount of reading.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My long-form reading is definitely way up.  My reading speed is much faster as well.  I've always been a slowly-paced, high-comprehension reader.  With the Kindle, I'm able to read at a faster pace while keeping my comprehension high as well.  I'm not quite sure what all the explanations might be, but I'm finding the K2 to be my preferred medium.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Since I've had my Kindle to read on I don't mind being stopped during road construction.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I too am reading more AND I'm now reading multiple books at once!!!!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely reading more. 

Currently reading the Uglies series by Scott Westerfeld. I also read a good portion of the New York Times, even though some days I skip the really depressing stuff. 

I took Trixie to the hospital today while I waited for a test. I'd just spent a lot of time in hospitals and rehab centers while my mother was dying, and really was not looking forward to being back at one, but reading what I wanted and not having to pick through old magazines helped. And then I got electrodes stuck to me and needles stuck in me and then was repeatedly shocked, so, you know, good times!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am reading more too - the kindle is just so convenient and easy to read.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm reading an almost embarrassing amount, with the new Iphone app, it is even worse.  Better yet, I'm finding myself reading classics that I've never actually read before.  I read A Christmas Carol on Christmas Eve this year, a book I pretty much know by heart (along with everyone else) but never actually read.  I love the Kindle.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hard to tell, but I anticipate reading more because I can pull it out more often.  I would not usually read on a crowded subway where I would have to stand because turning pages can be tricky. But with the K2, I only need one hand.

Also since the 'page' is short, I can read in shorter spurts. When reading a paper book, I hate stopping in the middle, so I would stop at least at the end of the 2nd page (if possible).  But on the K2, I can read until the very last moment.

And I have a lot of classics on it too.  I could always get them free from the library, but it is nice to be able to read them when the mood hits you and as fast or slow as you want and not be at the mercy of the library.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I would be reading more, except I spend too much time here!  I know I am reading more often, grabbing little bits of time that used to just drag.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

intinst said:


> I think I would be reading more, except I spend too much time here!


LOL. Definitely a dilemma many of us have.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

drenee said:


> LOL. Definitely a dilemma many of us have.


 I co-sign that. ^^


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kind said:


> I co-sign that. ^^


yeppers


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

Absolutely reading more. I am on book 5 of the Southern Vampire series and am re-reading the last book of Stephanie Meyer's Twilight series (I am a sucker for a happy ending). I think I have a vampire fixation at the moment. It is interesting to compare the vampire personas in both series...


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Definitely reading more


----------

